# *Paging GARBOMAN! Come in Garboman!*



## JakeW (Dec 5, 2014)

The competition for #theman2018 got heated today!opcorn: Who will claim the title for 2018!?


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Sounds like Dan Willard from the RDT report


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Gorge said:


> Sounds like Dan Willard from the RDT report


Jake,


Travis and Dan were tied up at 11 last night. Update Kyle and Travis have 12 each.

I am in Croatan National Forest at the moment.

Bite will end late tonight.

Looks like Travis or Kyle will take the lead from where I am standing in the Deep Woods at the moment, unless he went back home. Never in my lifetime has there been a Feb Bite like yesterday.

Heard the fella from last two years showed up late, but first cast had splash bite.

I will know more tomorrow when the fellas leave the beach.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Right about now there are a good many competitive Drum Pro's sitting and staring off into space wondering "What the F..?".

If your master plan for 2018 Joe Mullet Memorial MAN Tournament was to grind out a few Drum on Ocracoke early in March and then transition to the Point by Mid-April and start putting together some real numbers... which has been the plan for perhaps the last 40 years of Drum Fishing, and maintain enough momentum to go into the Fall and still have a hope.......

Well that plan is no longer valid, might as well resign yourself to maybe cracking the top 10.....maybe if you are lucky...maybe take up Darts or Billiards or just plain Power Drinking to make the pain go away....go shopping at Target with your wife for new Bath Sets or take the Dog for a long walk...

National Rep for Vega Rods is out in front with 16...................15 on a Vega/Truth and an outstanding 50" Drum on a Stingsilver using a Sea Mullet rod borrowed from his Partner who happens to be at 13 for the Spring......

Like I said earlier, might as well go to the Store, get yourself a case of Brew or Two and watch the Weather Channel of Big Waves bashing into New England Oceanfront Homes...looks like it will be a week or so for conditions on Hatteras to improve...and a chance of redemption...especially for Locals who were not in on the Wed Bite.

It may be too much for some to bear, hang in there you might do well on Blowtoads when they show up.


----------



## JakeW (Dec 5, 2014)

I definitely am not one of those contenders! If I catch 20 a year I am a happy little camper. I enjoy watching the titans battle it out while I sneak one out here and maybe there. Every pier needs a good net man!
Pier cobias though, that’s a numbers game I will dip my toe in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

Garboman said:


> Right about now there are a good many competitive Drum Pro's sitting and staring off into space wondering "What the F..?".
> 
> If your master plan for 2018 Joe Mullet Memorial MAN Tournament was to grind out a few Drum on Ocracoke early in March and then transition to the Point by Mid-April and start putting together some real numbers... which has been the plan for perhaps the last 40 years of Drum Fishing, and maintain enough momentum to go into the Fall and still have a hope.......
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed reading that and no,I don't fish for drum. but makes me want to....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

JakeW said:


> I definitely am not one of those contenders! If I catch 20 a year I am a happy little camper. I enjoy watching the titans battle it out while I sneak one out here and maybe there. Every pier needs a good net man!
> Pier cobias though, that’s a numbers game I will dip my toe in.


This is interesting I was signing out of the other 2018 MAN thread and came across this old dead thread and guess what.

2 years later Jake gets 20 in to days and on top of that gets to be NET Bitch for everyone else.

Funny thing life...it is destiny that is in charge..


----------

